# tortoise throat



## jason00 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi,

over the last 2 days, i notice my star tortoise throat looking weird. Its larger than usual when she breathe or swallow. Also she breathing or groaning loudly. She is eating fine. basking well. any idea what might casuse this?


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 12, 2015)

Could she have swallowed something she shouldn't have, e.g.bark from substrate or stone etc? I'm only guessing and would probably take her to a vet if it could be affecting her breathing but then I'm a worrier and immediately think the worst, so hopefully someone with more experience and a cooler head will be along soon to help. Hope it's all OK though.


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 12, 2015)

Can anyone with experience of this sort of problem help Jason00 and his star [email protected] @yvonne any star keepers?


----------



## tortdad (Apr 12, 2015)

Yikes. Hope you get it figured out


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 12, 2015)

Where is everybody? I don't see a problem but I haven't seen the before .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 12, 2015)

Firstly, I must say I have never seen this before, but I have looked back at some threads dating back all the way to 2010 and have found some possible answers.
1) Fluid retention caused by renal failure/kidney problems. Sometimes with this, the join between the front legs and body may be swollen too, but I can't see too well in this photo. is the tortoise puffy anywhere else? With this the swelling is generally gradual. Vet needed.
2) Irritants such as dust particles can cause inflammation of the trachea and an immune response leading to a build up of fluid around the neck. This is not so serious and a course of Baytril or something would hopefully fix it pretty quickly. Vet needed.
3) An abscess that needs draining. Vet needed.

It may be nothing to worry about and I am far from sure it's any of the above, but with no other response here as yet I would strongly recommend taking the tortoise to a specialist vet as soon as is possible.


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2015)

My best guesses:
1. Respiratory infection. Theses are usually caused by low temps and can be corrected by raising temps. Can you tell us your four temps? Warm side, cool side, basking area, and overnight low?
2. Constipation. Is he pooping? How often do you soak?
3. Parasites or some pathogen. Pretty common with stars.


----------



## jason00 (Apr 13, 2015)

1. During the warmer part of the day its about 90f and higher, bask daily in the morning sun. 
Cooler part of the day would be around 82f. 
The lowest temp at night is 80-82f.
2. poops seems rather smaller n harder than usual
has access to water for drinking, soaks once a week.
doesnt seems to have any swelling anyway from what i see.

I saw a bubble on her nose last night, the nose remains dry so far after i cleaned it and starting to hear squeaking sound.
Guessing it could really be Respiratory infection. but i never read anything about the throat thingy.


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 14, 2015)

How is she Jason? Have you seen a vet?


----------



## jason00 (Apr 15, 2015)

I just brought her to the vet, she was given Baytril 5% injection on her hind leg and a baytril solution, to feed 0.4ml once a day. 
Now she blows out more bubble, keeps her injected leg in and using the other leg to push herself up. Is she in pain?
Most of the time she just stayed there motionless and it scares me.


----------



## peasinapod (Apr 15, 2015)

I'd be careful with the Baytril. I'vr read that a few tortoise species, including stars(!), can have adverse reactions to the drug. 

Why did the vet give you the baytril exactly? If an antibiotic is really needed I would talk to the vet about using a different one.


----------



## jason00 (Apr 15, 2015)

Are there any proven antibiotics better for star tortoises? Its been an hour, no more loud squeaking sound but she hasn't move from where i left her.


----------



## peasinapod (Apr 15, 2015)

jason00 said:


> Are there any proven antibiotics better for star tortoises? Its been an hour, no more loud squeaking sound but she hasn't move from where i left her.


I don't know the names of any alternatives. I just read the thing about baytril. Sorry!


----------



## jason00 (Apr 15, 2015)

I went back to the clinic, the doctor said the dosage she injected was'nt high. told me to keep a close look on her to see if there is any adverse reaction


----------



## tortdad (Apr 15, 2015)

Have you increased your temperatures?


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 15, 2015)

I hope she is feeling better soon


----------



## jason00 (Apr 15, 2015)

It's been a day after the baytril injection, I see no signs of adverse reaction on her other than her slightly slow response. She still breathe hard, some squeaking sound as she breathe. 
Should I follow the doctor instruction to feed her 0.4ml of baytril?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 15, 2015)

I would personally, but I've not actually had to use it, so can't say good or bad.
Some here say it worked wonders, others that it made their tortoises lethargic and some said it caused vomiting too.
Some have heard bad things about it.
As I say, i don't know, but I would continue until a sensible alternative is proposed by someone.


----------



## Randi (Apr 16, 2015)

Baytril isn't bad to use but some tortoises are allergic or have been known to react (leopards, stars). I believe the safer one for those species is called Fortaz.

Baytril stings quite a bit at the injection site. My Red Foot was injected with Baytril and refused to use that leg for a half hour. Sometimes you may notice that they aren't very hungry during the Baytril. It can cause a loss in appetite. Just continue to offer food daily as well as soaks.


----------



## jason00 (Apr 29, 2015)

I guessed we were lucky, she wasn't allergic to Baytril. She seems to have recovered well. no more bubble no more squeezing no more weird sound coming from her over the past 2 weeks and the huge lump on her throat disappeared.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 29, 2015)

So glad she's made a full recovery. 
Thanks for posting an update.
What's she eating?


----------



## jason00 (Apr 29, 2015)

That's Mazuri. She love those


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 29, 2015)

Ah! We don't get Mazuri here.


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 30, 2015)

She looks as if she s enjoying that, So pleased all worked out well for her.


----------



## jason00 (May 9, 2015)

Hi again,

Just to check, are those whitish portion at the center of the plastron showing its growth? It appeared only recently.


----------

